# R1 License Species List - hmm what to get



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

I want something abit different , I have all pythons atm. Criteria- small , handleable, non-venomous....Wouldnt mind a small monitor.... Any suggestions ??

Heres the list :
Red-Throated Cool-Skink 
Jacky Lashtail 
Nobbi Lashtail 
Short-Necked Worm-Skink 
Three-Clawed Worm-Skink 
Eastern Brown Tree Snake 
Northern Brown Tree Snake 
Eastern Shovel-Nosed Snake
Dwarf Crowned Snake 
Golden Crowned Snake
New Guinea Snake-Necked Turtle
Eastern Snake-Necked Turtle
Oblong Snake-Necked Turtle 
Long-Necked Turtle 
Marbled Southern Gecko 
Cream-Striped Shinning-Skink 
Central Netted Ground-Dragon 
Painted Ground-Dragon
Pale-Rumped Ctenotus
Robust Ctenotus
Copper-Tailed Ctenotus
She-Oak Slender Bluetongue
Pink-Tongued Skink 
Mainland She-oak Skink 
Excitable Delma
Yellow-Faced Whipsnake
Green Tree Snake
De Vis's Banded Snake 
Box-Patterned Gecko
Tesselated Gecko 
Eastern Stone Gecko
Eastern Two-Line Dragon
White-Lipped Snake
Mustard-Bellied Snake
Cunningham's Spiny-Tailed Skink
Major Skink
Hosmer's Spiny-Tailed Skink
Unadorned Desert-Skink 
King's Skink
Land Mullet
Eastern Ranges Rock-Skink
Black Crevice-Skink 
Gidgee Spiny-Tailed Skink
Tree-Crevice Skink
White's Rock-Skink 
Northern Snapping Turtle
Saw-Shelled Turtle 
Mary River Turtle
Murray Short-Necked Turtle
Turtle/Tortoise Emydura macquarii 
Macleay River Turtle
Sydney Basis Turtle
Cooper Creek Turtle
Hunter River Turtle
Krefft's River Turtle
Brisbane River Short-Necked Turtle 
Narrow-Banded Sand-Swimmer
Broad-Banded Sand-Swimmer
Eastern Water-Skink 
Bar-Sided Forest-Skink
Red-Naped Snake
Orange-Naped Snake 
Top-End Dtella
Dubious Dtella 
Varied Dtella
Marsh Snake
House Gecko
Prickly Gecko
Cave Prickly Gecko 
Southern Forest Dragon
Dark-Flecked Garden Sunskink 
Pale-Flecked Garden Sunskink
South-Eastern Slider 
Burton's Snake-Lizard
Water Python 
Olive Python 
Stimson's Python
Burns' Dragon
Gilbert's Lashtail 
Long-Snouted Lashtail
Swamplands Lashtail
Beaded Gecko 
Northern Snake-Necked Turtle
Common Dwarf Skink 
Centralian Carpet Python
Jungle Carpet Python 
Western Carpet Python
Eastern Carpet Python
Murray/Darling Carpet Python
Diamond Python
Carpet/Diamond Python
Top End Carpet Python
Coastal/Centralian Carpet Python Hybrid 
Coastal/Jungle Carpet Python Hybrid
Diamond/Centralian Carpet Python
Diamond/Jungle Python Hybrid
Carpet/Diamond Python
Diamond/Coastal Carpet Python Hybrid 
South-Eastern Morethia Skink
Centralian Rough Knob-Tail Gecko
Prickly Knob-Tail Gecko 
Pale Knob-Tail Gecko
Three-Lined Knob-Tail Gecko
Smooth Knob-Tail Gecko
Gecko occidentalis 
Smooth Knob-Tail Gecko
Kimberley Rough Knob-Tail Gecko
Stellate Knob-Tail Gecko
Banded Knob-tail Gecko
Northern Velvet Gecko
Northern Spotted Velvet Gecko 
Fringe-Toed Velvet Gecko
Lesueur's Velvet Gecko
Marbled Velvet Gecko
Ocellated Velvet Gecko
Robust Velvet Gecko 
Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko
Variable Black-Naped Snake
Broad-Tailed Gecko
Eastern Water Dragon
Eastern Bearded Dragon
Eastern/Central Bearded Dragon Hybrid
Black-Soil Bearded Dragon
Western Bearded Dragon
Western Bearded Dragon
North-West Bearded Dragon 
Central Bearded Dragon
Southern Scaly-Foot
Western Scaly-Foot 
Eastern Hooded Scaly-Foot
Mountain Heath Dragon 
Northern Leaf-Tail Gecko 
Rough-Throated Leaf-Tail Gecko 
Southern Leaf-Tailed Gecko
Slaty-Grey Snake
Northern Spiny-Tailed Gecko 
Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko 
Golden Spiny-Tailed Gecko
Eastern Spiny-Tailed Gecko
Blotched Bluetongue
Shingleback Lizard 
Common Bluetongue
Eastern / Blotched Bluetongue Hybrid 
Thick-tailed Gecko
Ocellate Ridge-Tailed Monitor
Pygmy Mulga Monitor 
Sand Monitor 
Black-tailed Monitor


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

you forgot the Oenpelli Python.


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2011)

black headed monitor


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

fugawi said:


> you forgot the Oenpelli Python.


 
Wow never heard of it , Are they nice ? I didnt really want another python though .... i also left out childrens , spotteds etc...


----------



## dossy (May 21, 2011)

here i was thinking that i had to much time on my hands... 

also i vote a dragon of some type


----------



## Carnelian (May 21, 2011)

A Shingleback, love these little guys, so gorgeous.


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

damian83 said:


> black headed monitor


 
how are they to handle ??? how big do they get ?and why are they called black headed monitors just googles them and they dont even have black heads lol



dossy said:


> here i was thinking that i had to much time on my hands...
> 
> also i vote a dragon of some type


 
thanx mate, ive actually just finished building two enclosures took my kids to the aquatic center , fully cleaned out 10 enclosures and my 15mX20m shed. Made a BBQ lunch and weeded 1/3 of half an acre,god forbid I should relax for an hour or so , hay.



Carnelian said:


> A Shingleback, love these little guys, so gorgeous.


 
Yes i agree they are lovely , are they okay to handle but ?


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2011)

Monitors are generally poor handlers. Very very interesting creatures though!


----------



## Juz92 (May 21, 2011)

N. Levis are cool and fun to watch


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

If you've already got snakes why don't you try something different? Monitors are awesome but get pretty big and aren't the best handlers...dragons are awesome! They are really friendly and love been handeled  Great with kids too! If you want a dragon i'd either get a Central Netted Dragon or a Central Bearded Dragon  Geckos are gorgeous! My gecko Ozzy i've had her since she was like 5cm's and she has never ever bitten me or shown signs of agression...i guess if they grow up being handeled that are use to it  All i know is Ozzy is so calm and sweet and she'll just sit on my hand while i'm typing on the computer...still think dragons are better though


----------



## SamNabz (May 21, 2011)

I would suggest gecko's as they are great to own, learn about and watch, however you said you want something handleable, in this case I would suggest a Ridge-Tailed Monitor (ackie).

Although you have to let them settle in for a fair while and let them get used to your presence. Monitors require a lot of patience it seems but I'm sure the end result is worth it.


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

and does anyone on this site sell shinglebacks ??

wow ridge tail monitors are beautiful ! so if I get a very young one it should get used to handling ??


----------



## SamNabz (May 21, 2011)

1st pic is _V.p.rubidus_ Yellow-spotted Monitor, 2nd pic is _V.acanthurus_ Ridge-tailed Monitor (ackie)


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

thanx SamNabs can I have a yellow-spotted monitor or not ???


----------



## SamNabz (May 21, 2011)

Yes, but you can't unless you have a Class 2 licence.


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

damn I just renewed my class 1 but i can have an ackie  reakon I could make an ackie my new best friend ??


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

And Black-throats are illegal. So is that one lizard with the red head and blue body.


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> And Black-throats are illegal. So is that one lizard with the red head and blue body.


 
thanx


----------



## Carnelian (May 21, 2011)

Yeh, from my experience shinglebacks are great to handle. We have had them just sit on your lap & be hand fed fruit etc. 
They are hard to get hold of though & for a lizard can be pricey.


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

Carnelian said:


> Yeh, from my experience shinglebacks are great to handle. We have had them just sit on your lap & be hand fed fruit etc.
> They are hard to get hold of though & for a lizard can be pricey.


 
awww really , that sounds awesome , how pricey lol ??


----------



## lizardloco (May 21, 2011)

Aren't crowned snakes venomous?
Big list, I'd get a monitor.

I reckon shingle-backs are a couple 100's


----------



## Carnelian (May 21, 2011)

I have seen the odd ad for about $300 give or take. 

Not sure why there don't seem to be many around or why they are so much dearer than say a bluey tho. My daughter really wants one but I haven't seen any in QLD for sale so we would have to add an extra $70 freight onto that, so she will have to wait. The ones we have had are injured wild ones that we were caring for, so they are very easy to tame.


----------



## lizardloco (May 21, 2011)

Because they give birth to 1-2 live (massive) young.
Once a year!


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

okay well im going with ackie atm and I know there were some for sale at my last reptile club meeting so lets hope theyre are still some available .


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

I am getting a V.gilleni soon, you should to.


----------



## lizardloco (May 21, 2011)

Sorry, what does atm mean?

Me::?
You:'sigh'


----------



## SamNabz (May 21, 2011)

Andrew Camilleri (Camo's Reptiles) has 2 or 3 left.

There is an ad on their website, -- Camo's Reptiles -- I picked one up off him on Thursday night, great bloke to deal with.



lizardloco said:


> Sorry, what does atm mean?
> 
> Me::?
> You:'sigh'


 
ATM = At The Moment


----------



## Tassie97 (May 21, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Sorry, what does atm mean?
> 
> Me::?
> You:'sigh'


 
automatic teller machine 

lol

at the moment


----------



## lizardloco (May 21, 2011)

Where are you getting the gillens from GeckPhotographer?

OOps!


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Sorry, what does atm mean?
> 
> Me::?
> You:'sigh'


 
atm- at the moment

what is a V.gillen's common name ?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

> Where are you getting the gillens from GeckPhotographer?
> 
> OOps!


Gonna freight a couple hatchies from someone is Qld. 




> what is a V.gillen's common name ?


Pygmy mulga monitors. They are probably a little less handle-able than ackies but they are less agressive toward their own species than ackies.


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

I only want one so thinking a ridge tail is going to suit me fine


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Ok. I assume you have the space to house it. I do not have as much space as I would like for if I was going to keep a ridge tail but enough for some gillens so I went this way.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 21, 2011)

If I had a choice between Gillens and Ackies, I'd go Gillens everytime! Some Ackies can be very aggressive towards cagemates, and even kill them (very stressing, I found). Note, I said "some" (for all those Ackie lovers out there)! Gillens don't like handling (no monitor does, really), but can be kept in relatively small enclosures, in groups and interact all the time, so great entertainment. Easy to breed and care for, you just need a high basking temp (50-70c) and plenty of insects.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 21, 2011)

I'd get you a pet rock!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

> I'd get you a pet rock!


I have a pet rock I would definitely advise one to anyone who wants low maintenance pet with few medical issues. 



> If I had a choice between Gillens and Ackies, I'd go Gillens everytime! Some Ackies can be very aggressive towards cagemates, and even kill them (very stressing, I found). Note, I said "some" (for all those Ackie lovers out there)! Gillens don't like handling (no monitor does, really), but can be kept in relatively small enclosures, in groups and interact all the time, so great entertainment. Easy to breed and care for, you just need a high basking temp (50-70c) and plenty of insects.
> 
> Good luck with your choice.



How much of their diet is comprised of insects and how much can you feed them mince chicken etc? I am not getting them for a little while and have only really started researching. (Not to mention a friend is borrowing my copy of keeping and breeding Australian lizards.P) 
And to add a measure of relevance to this thread could you compare that to the same question with ackies?


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 21, 2011)

I'd feed both species calcium dusted insects (woodies/ crickets) and stay away from meats altogether, but that's just me. K&B is a great source of info for both species. I also used to feed some wild caught insects/ arachnids for variety. It always amazed me to watch Gillens tackle a large Huntsman Spider, they're like a sheepdog off the chain!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 21, 2011)

Sounds awesome, my father who pays for what I feed my animals will definitely want me feeding these guys mince and stuff as well to cut down on price, but I will be sure to keep the insects up to them as well and will keep in mind using wild caught for variety. Are there any arthropods worrisome for them to deal with that you know of?


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 21, 2011)

Probably. Think of what shares their particular micro habitat and collect accordingly, I'd say. Some of the larger ground dwelling spiders, centipedes, hairy caterpillars and "stink" bugs, I'd stay away from. Though my mature pair did like "wolf" spiders!


----------



## damian83 (May 21, 2011)

Torah said:


> how are they to handle ??? how big do they get ?and why are they called black headed monitors just googles them and they dont even have black heads lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
they grow up to about 60-70 cm they are a very active animal good for a display, im getting one soon, hopefully people say they are smart and good to handle so i guess if you do it often enough they will be ok


----------



## Laghairt (May 21, 2011)

If you're worried about e cost of feeding them just start a woody colony and you'll have free food for life. IMO, Monitors do better on a diet of mainly small whole food items so I would avoid a diet based on mince with virtually no roughage.

I feed mine turkey mince and/or chopped up fuzzies about twice a week but insects every day.




GeckPhotographer said:


> Sounds awesome, my father who pays for what I feed my animals will definitely want me feeding these guys mince and stuff as well to cut down on price, but I will be sure to keep the insects up to them as well and will keep in mind using wild caught for variety. Are there any arthropods worrisome for them to deal with that you know of?


----------



## damian83 (May 22, 2011)

Rondo said:


> If you're worried about e cost of feeding them just start a woody colony and you'll have free food for life. IMO, Monitors do better on a diet of mainly small whole food items so I would avoid a diet based on mince with virtually no roughage.
> 
> I feed mine turkey mince and/or chopped up fuzzies about twice a week but insects every day.


 
i have read that a top shelf cat tinned food, mice, insects, smaller skinks etc make great options to feed monitors but cat food is a minor staple, more like a treat, pinkies and insects and fruit if they like the fruit and veg


----------

